# Noctua NH-D15 and my Ryzen 7 1700X.



## trickson (Apr 23, 2019)

It has arrived, The Ryzen 7 1700X and I finally mounted (this time with out bricking a CPU.) the Noctua NH-D15. First impression of this cooler?
AMAZING! I haven't yet Over Clocked the CPU just running it stock settings. 
Ran Cinabench 20 and was very impressed with the temps I was seeing. 
Granted it is not the 1700 I had so my results are going to be very different.













I am going to post test results once I can, get some time. But so far it is doing wonderful! 







Did a R15 Extreme run.  At stock.


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2019)

I've a 14D on mine, single fan..  Works well but not as well as a Phantek's cooler, a few degrees difference, same room, same air temp etc..  but either way, when under 100% load, they are quiet...  With the AMD cooler, it was similar temps but massive noise and that was just too much for me..

I'd love to get some time on clocking them both but I get the impression, that's not going to happen any time soon


----------



## Toothless (Apr 24, 2019)

How would you get "very different results" from the same chip? The difference is literally a small clockspeed bump and an X in the same.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Apr 24, 2019)

The 1700X pumps a little more voltage through it than the 1700 to compensate for the higher boost and base clocks. The temps will vary, slightly, but not by any significant amount.


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 24, 2019)

The top coolers are so close that secondary considerations will often be the deciding factor.  These are our Top 5

1.  Scythe Fuma
2.  Noctua NH-D15 / D15S
3.  Cryorig R1
4.  Phanteks PH-TC14PE
5.  Noctua NH-D14

The Phanteks aesthetic has many uses shoosing their heat sink for the abodized finishes w/ colors to match the build theme.   There's no bad choices in the bunch, it's hard to igniore the Fuma's best performance at half the price combo.


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 24, 2019)

Been using D15 for the past ~4yrs. It was good but it is getting old comparing to new air and aio coolers.


----------



## trickson (Apr 24, 2019)

OH MAN I HAVE TO JUST SAY THIS. 

*Thank You All so much! To all the wonderful TPU members here I want to thank you for giving me the best air cooler ever! *
I am still just Amazed and I haven't even started to OC yet!!!

Um there should be a bit of a difference in temps for sure. 
The Ryzen 7 1700 uses less power at stock setting 1.2Volts (Do not know how much voltage is going to be need to OC the 1700X).
This one the 1700X looks like it can crank it's self up to WTF????? 1.5Volts!!! OMG! Yeah so this NEW CPU is going to be fun to OC! 




Personally I do not see any way this CPU is going to over heat AT ALL! OMG It is AMAZING.
I have NOTHING to say but good about the new CPU cooler! Just AMAZING! And it looks so sweet too! 

Thanks AGAIN TPU you made my entire YEAR~!


----------



## hat (Apr 24, 2019)

Glad you're feeling better about your rig.


----------



## trickson (Apr 24, 2019)

hat said:


> Glad you're feeling better about your rig.


truth be known it is only thanks to the help I got here at TPU. 
I could not be happier, at all. You eggheads really hit it out of the park this time!


----------



## delshay (Apr 24, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> The top coolers are so close that secondary considerations will often be the deciding factor.  These are our Top 5
> 
> 1.  Scythe Fuma
> 2.  Noctua NH-D15 / D15S
> ...



If I was going to buy a D15, I would go for the "S" version & buy the extra fan(s). You never know, you may need that first PCI slot in the future.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 24, 2019)

Jeebus, that thing takes take's up a little bit of real estate. Glad you are satisfied. Should be good for a bit now..


----------



## trickson (Apr 24, 2019)

freeagent said:


> Jeebus, that thing takes take's up a little bit of real estate. Glad you are satisfied. Should be good for a bit now..


Yeah looks like Trump Tower went up inside my case.
Can't wait to do some OC on it this weekend.





Preliminary OC run one. Got this so far.
Can you give me you thoughts?
I think the cooler looks great! The CPU Vcore is higher than a 1700 for sure, Power hungry CPU when over clocking.? (Not sure that is the right way to view it).


----------



## psyko12 (Apr 25, 2019)

Nice! I rock the same cooler and same chip, but due to temperature (ambient TOO HOT, summer here). I can only push to 3.8-3.9 ghz on all cores @ 1.35v with the LLC on high with a gigabyte x370 K7
Had to push a bit high on the vcore and soc voltage to make it stable (for ram to hit 3200mhz xmp values with a tighter timing).

The NH-D15 can manage the temps.
If you have more time to OC this weekend, find the perfect spot for the cpu, then tweak ram after.
You can use the ryzen ram calculator to get a baseline and experiment from there.

Overall good build!  Glad you are loving your new set up


----------



## Crackong (Apr 25, 2019)

Using an U12A on my 1800x
4GHz with 1.41v
Reaching 78c for a R20 run.

The smaller U12A simply can't beat the pure mass giant beast


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 25, 2019)

Just got a D15 myself on a 1800x, replaced a H100i Gtx which imo was better but noisier.


----------



## delshay (Apr 25, 2019)

When overclocking you may want to run something like "Prime95" for at lease 6 hours to confirm stability.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 25, 2019)

delshay said:


> When overclocking you may want to run something like "Prime95" for at lease 6 hours to confirm stability.



Prime95 is out dated. I would much rather use Asus Realbench as it simulates regular usage


----------



## hat (Apr 25, 2019)

Back when I was learning how to overclock. stress tests were never designed to simulate "regular usage". They were designed to simulate extreme situations. That way, your unstable rig doesn't bite you in the ass later because you ran it like that because it didn't crash when you were playing Battlefield 2.

Prime95 w/ AVX is actually quite good for a stability test. It'll look for those pesky errors while running one of the hottest running workloads you'll ever come across. Your average gamer doesn't run programs like that every day, but passing Prime95 and keeping temps under control is a pretty good indication that your rig won't fail unexpectedly. But one test isn't enough. That's why when I'm working on a rock solid overclock, I'll actually start with bootable Linpack Xtreme, then, if it passes that, I'll run Prime95 for at least 12 hours, preferably 24.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Apr 25, 2019)

The only thing that bothers me about that fan orientation is the fact that I’d rather have the second fan on the other side of the heat sink to push air through it more efficiently. That’s just personal preference, though. Makes next to no difference from a performance aspect.


----------



## AltCapwn (Apr 25, 2019)

Dang this thing is a beast. It's so beautiful too. Very impressive. I bought one for my friend about 7 years ago and his mobo is now permanently bended because of the weight of this cooler.


----------



## delshay (Apr 25, 2019)

hat said:


> Back when I was learning how to overclock. stress tests were never designed to simulate "regular usage". They were designed to simulate extreme situations. That way, your unstable rig doesn't bite you in the ass later because you ran it like that because it didn't crash when you were playing Battlefield 2.
> 
> Prime95 w/ AVX is actually quite good for a stability test. It'll look for those pesky errors while running one of the hottest running workloads you'll ever come across. Your average gamer doesn't run programs like that every day, but passing Prime95 and keeping temps under control is a pretty good indication that your rig won't fail unexpectedly. But one test isn't enough. That's why when I'm working on a rock solid overclock, I'll actually start with bootable Linpack Xtreme, then, if it passes that, I'll run Prime95 for at least 12 hours, preferably 24.



There's another program call "Intel Burn Test". I'v never tested it or seen it running, but it's another good program from what I have read in forums.
My first choice will always be Prime95. (personal perference).


----------



## NoJuan999 (Apr 25, 2019)

That thing is a Monster !!!!!!!!!!!
It makes my Arctic 33 Esports cooler look compact. LOL 

I'm glad to hear you are happy with it.
Have fun OC-ing that 1700X.


----------



## trickson (Apr 25, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> The only thing that bothers me about that fan orientation is the fact that I’d rather have the second fan on the other side of the heat sink to push air through it more efficiently. That’s just personal preference, though. Makes next to no difference from a performance aspect.


Actually I only did this so I can see my sweet RAM! The fan blocks the lights LOL and really there is no diffrence in performance at all, Air is still flowing the way it should.



NoJuan999 said:


> That thing is a Monster !!!!!!!!!!!
> It makes my Arctic 33 Esports cooler look compact. LOL
> 
> I'm glad to hear you are happy with it.
> Have fun OC-ing that 1700X.


Yes it is, I remember a Turnq Tower 112 that I had, It was just like this a MONSTER! 
I must say the thing is an absolute dream come true, I think I am going to get 3 more of them for the other systems. 
I recommend this Cooler to EVERYONE! This cooler fits in a MID tower case PERFECTLY! 
Why I did not just get this thing in the past is beyond my 2 brain cells. Man this thing is really amazing and quiet very silent in fact I have it set to just that the fans don't even come on till it hit 50c! LOL! Haven't even hit that gaming!


----------



## Vario (Apr 25, 2019)

altcapwn said:


> Dang this thing is a beast. It's so beautiful too. Very impressive. I bought one for my friend about 7 years ago and his mobo is now permanently bended because of the weight of this cooler.


Wow, but mobo still works right?


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 25, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Prime95 is out dated. I would much rather use Asus Realbench as it simulates regular usage



Outdated?  No.  It was updated just this month and supports all the latest instructions.  Realbench is probably more dated.

Unrealistic, now?  Maybe...  It's true no game will generate a small FFTs grade heat load.


----------



## AltCapwn (Apr 25, 2019)

Vario said:


> Wow, but mobo still works right?



Yep, its a p8Z77-v pro, still functionning very well since day one!  You can put a cable tie to hold it if you don't feel confortable with the weight.


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 25, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Prime95 is out dated. I would much rather use Asus Realbench as it simulates regular usage



You will also maintain stability at higher OCs since voltage rather then temps will be the limiting factor.  I never saw the logic of testing with synthetics.   Kinda like testing out a new SUV because you just bought a Ski-Doo and need to take it from seal level to your house at elevation 80.  You don't test it to see if it can tow a 12,000 pond load up and over the rocky mountains.   The voltage boost you get when AVX instructions are present w/ P95 past ver 26.6 (IIRC) is scary and even if it doesn't hurt anything, will unnecessarily limit your OCs due to temps that you will never otherwise see under any imaginable circumstance.   Did you build ya PC to play games and run programs ... or to get ya name on web site leaderboards ?

Besides ..... last time I used p95, after being 24 hour stable with temps in the high 80s, I ran RoG Bench and it crashed within 45 minutes ... RB presents a multitasking load with different kind of loads on different cores.  Not that same identical loading that synthetics do.  To get RB stable I had to boost the voltage from 1.365 to 1.3875 ... but temps at the higher are 8 - 9C lower on average.

Why unreal ?   Cause running it has no real value; it dos not represent any type of load that your PC will experience in it's lifetime ... ever.   No application or combination of applications  generate a similar loading.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 26, 2019)

That may be true, but when your pc is unstable it is essentially a random number generator instead of being a calculator. Being random, you don't know when that bad number will be generated. Could be when you open that app, are in that game, running that bench, encoding that file, etc. On that note, because a computer is a pretty strong calculator, I like Linpack Extreme. Lately, its the only app that I trust. Ill sometimes run some real bench after, and usually see at least 20c lower load temps. And it passes, unless my gpu is wound up a little too far from running a bench.. I built my pc to run everything reliably. If I miss out on a couple hundred MHz, its not a huge loss. Probably wouldn't even notice it anyways. Only in the benchmarks.. Just my advice, run linpack extreme until you cant deal with the heat anymore, then use realbench and others when your ready to guesstimate. That way you can build on a solid foundation. Or don't.. and keep guessing.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Apr 26, 2019)

right out of the prime95 stress test read me,"This program is a good stress test for the CPU, memory, L1 and L2 caches,CPU cooling, and case cooling.  The torture test runs continuously, comparing your computer's results to results that are known to be* correct*." if your pc cant pass prime than it probably means something is wrong. prime should not be used solely by itself to determine stability but it is in no way outdated.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 26, 2019)

I gave up on prime years ago. I've seen it fail at all different intervals, even after 24 hours. Or go to use an app and it crashes right away when its 20 hours prime stable lol. Or have it bluescreen when you close the app after its been running for 12 hours haha. That app is misery.


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 26, 2019)

freeagent said:


> That may be true, but when your pc is unstable it is essentially a random number generator instead of being a calculator. Being random, you don't know when that bad number will be generated. Could be when you open that app, are in that game, running that bench, encoding that file, etc. On that note, because a computer is a pretty strong calculator, I like Linpack Extreme. Lately, its the only app that I trust. Ill sometimes run some real bench after, and usually see at least 20c lower load temps. And it passes, unless my gpu is wound up a little too far from running a bench.. I built my pc to run everything reliably. If I miss out on a couple hundred MHz, its not a huge loss. Probably wouldn't even notice it anyways. Only in the benchmarks.. Just my advice, run linpack extreme until you cant deal with the heat anymore, then use realbench and others when your ready to guesstimate. That way you can build on a solid foundation. Or don't.. and keep guessing.



But that's the point ,,,, Run reliable under real world loads or run reliably under imaginary loadings that it will never see ?   Think of a tennis ball machine firing balls at you once every 2 seconds from a stationary point and you have to swat them away .... you could basically just stand there and hold the racket in a fixed position and call the wife and tell her you'll bring home milk and bread.   Now put 4 tennis ball machines out there tossing one every 8 seconds but you don't know where it's going to come from.   The 1st test will leave ya with a lot less bruises.

The other thing with Linpack or P95 is that i get failures after 3 hours, 45 minutes, 17 hours and Im not close to a stable OC voltage .... with RB, I run the last 2 minute multitasking benchmark and it gets dialed in after 2 minute time investment.     In addition, temperature is avariable ... as you system components heat up, it changes how electrons flow.  But if I invest 24 hours in getting a stable P95 OC and it fails in 52 miunutes on RB, I can only conclude that a) it's not all it's cracked up to be and b) it requires too much of my T & E

I wouldn't say it's outdated tho.   I still use it to thermally cycle TIM.   Who want's to deal with AS5's 7 weeks of curing ?    Even other manufacturers who claim that they need no curing, testing shows that temps do improve with thermal cycling  ... Thread here on the forum to that effect regarding Thermal Grizzly.   With a desk fan w/switch and low fan / pump rpms ... ya can rapidly cycle the temps up to 85C w/ P95 and then shut down turn on the desk fan and get 10-12 cycles done quickly.


----------



## trickson (Apr 26, 2019)

I installed the fans in the reverse way since it's upside down and back wards it is actually on "Right" . Fans are installed correctly and it is working as factory setup. 
It's just upside down and backwards. 
I am going to run some OCCT line pack see how hot it gets under that load.

Running OCCT, Playing a video and also using the system to post this picture of the temps. 
So now what do you think? 
I am JUST BLOWN AWAY! TBH!


----------



## Vario (Apr 26, 2019)

Glad you are happy with the performance!  I hope all is well with you.  The system looks great!


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 26, 2019)

trickson said:


> View attachment 121797
> 
> View attachment 121798
> View attachment 121799
> ...



Its running stock, right? Seeing 3.8 Ghz. Not so very sure what is so special here? What are you surprised about?



John Naylor said:


> But that's the point ,,,, Run reliable under real world loads or run reliably under imaginary loadings that it will never see ?   Think of a tennis ball machine firing balls at you once every 2 seconds from a stationary point and you have to swat them away .... you could basically just stand there and hold the racket in a fixed position and call the wife and tell her you'll bring home milk and bread.   Now put 4 tennis ball machines out there tossing one every 8 seconds but you don't know where it's going to come from.   The 1st test will leave ya with a lot less bruises.
> 
> The other thing with Linpack or P95 is that i get failures after 3 hours, 45 minutes, 17 hours and Im not close to a stable OC voltage .... with RB, I run the last 2 minute multitasking benchmark and it gets dialed in after 2 minute time investment.     In addition, temperature is avariable ... as you system components heat up, it changes how electrons flow.  But if I invest 24 hours in getting a stable P95 OC and it fails in 52 miunutes on RB, I can only conclude that a) it's not all it's cracked up to be and b) it requires too much of my T & E
> 
> I wouldn't say it's outdated tho.   I still use it to thermally cycle TIM.   Who want's to deal with AS5's 7 weeks of curing ?    Even other manufacturers who claim that they need no curing, testing shows that temps do improve with thermal cycling  ... Thread here on the forum to that effect regarding Thermal Grizzly.   With a desk fan w/switch and low fan / pump rpms ... ya can rapidly cycle the temps up to 85C w/ P95 and then shut down turn on the desk fan and get 10-12 cycles done quickly.



You say that but Ive already come across multiple topics of people obverclocking with that approach only to find out there are hot loads anyway and then 'poof" BSOD or hard lock.

There is no 'simple' OC like that. It just means you havent fed it the proper load yet but you will. All you really get to enjoy is a high degree of uncertainty and an issue when troubleshooting problems, because there is also an OC to narrow down from.

That is why synthetics are valuable. If you cannot pass OCCT linpack on all threads, its just not stable.


----------



## trickson (Apr 26, 2019)

OMG this thing is SICK!!! Full hour run and also still surfing net and watching video. 
This is the end results so far! And can I just say OYG this is AMAZING.




What do you think?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 26, 2019)

The max on mine gaming is 56 with a single fan, which i am happy with. I don't run stress tests any more, gaming is the most i stress mine out anyway.

Also I put mine the right way up, couldn't handle the name upside down.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 26, 2019)

Good lord those coolers are huge.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 27, 2019)

trickson said:


> OMG this thing is SICK!!! Full hour run and also still surfing net and watching video.
> This is the end results so far! And can I just say OYG this is AMAZING.
> 
> What do you think?


Looks great, man. I'd probably be pretty happy with that. You gotta try the 'X' features though! They're seriously awesome. Jump on that PBO, yo! It's the shit.

Build's lookin pretty good, too. I see some other nice things in there. Solid.

Just wanna say... following this odyssey from the beginning, it is personally satisfying for me to see it all come together, because I have been there. At the start of last year, I made my reentry to the hobby after many years away. I was so excited to get started. And then everything that could possibly go wrong, did. Some of it was my own mistakes. A lot of it was just god awful luck. Months and months of absolutely inexplicable setbacks. But the point is, I know exactly how that feels. It starts to eat away at you after a while... you're in all of this time and money... and yet it feels like you have nothing to show for it. Takes a bite out of your confidence. It fucking sucks, man. Every little thing gets drawn under the microscope, greatly amplifying the already overwhelming anger and dissatisfaction. By the end of it, I had to replace pretty much everything but the case. Of course, I've made upgrades since then, but it's never a good day when the thought "I guess I'm buying a new motherboard now..." makes perfect sense.

But in the end, I was able to regain my composure and make it happen. My mindset shifted from 'enough' to 'the best'. I made lemonade out of it, replacing things that caused problems with better things. Cost me some good money, but it does soften the blows. They're not replacements, but instead 'impromptu upgrades' hehe. I no longer cared what I had to put in, so long as I wound up with a build that killed it at everything I needed it to do. And you know what? Because of everything that happened to get me to that point, I wound up with a way better build than I originally planned on having, or even considered within reach at the outset. And in a weird way, this build means so much more to me *because* of what I had to go through. If everything went perfect and I got what I originally envisioned, I wouldn't be anywhere near as happy with it. I've done dozens of builds since then with no hitches and nothing but happy new owners. Truthfully, many of them are considerably nicer than mine is or will ever be. But this one is still my favorite and I continue to enjoy just using it and making improvements to it. Honestly it has completely changed the way I do the things that I do and how I use my PC time. That wouldn't have happened if everything worked the first time around.

So I'm glad you managed to come out on top in the end. That is a triumph worth celebrating. I really respect the fact that as mad as you got, you still paid attention to the advice given and made the calls you needed to make in order to turn it around on your own. Truly, man. A lot of people would've just said "FUCK IT. I'm out." Things always work out better when a person owns their misfortunes, though.

Hope you're finding the same joy and vindication that I found through my trials, as I'm sure others here have, too. Enjoy that setup. You've definitely earned it after that whole ordeal!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 27, 2019)

trickson said:


> truth be known it is only thanks to the help I got here at TPU.
> I could not be happier, at all. You eggheads really hit it out of the park this time!



Your welcome


BarbaricSoul said:


> time for custom water cooling? Or a Corsair H115i or Swiftech H360 AIO unit? If you want to stay on air, get the best (Cryorg R1 Ultimate or Noctua NH D15)



Another alternative, and one to consider if your going to replace another heat sink is the Deep Cool Assassin heat sink. Yeah, I know, the name is kinda weird, but it's a awesome performing heat sink that is very similar in appearance to the D15, but about $25 less expensive. Here's how it performs with my 3930k running 100% full load at 4.5GHz @ 1.4 volts.





https://pcpartpicker.com/product/vCL7YJ/deepcool-cpu-cooler-assassinii


----------



## Vario (Apr 27, 2019)

WhiteNoise said:


> Good lord those coolers are huge.



Here are my monster heatsinks.  Go big or go home 





In GTA V after a few hours, sits at about peak 55*C CPU and 45*C GPU.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 27, 2019)

Vario said:


> Here are my monster heatsinks.  Go big or go home
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats the GPU sink?


----------



## HTC (Apr 27, 2019)

tigger said:


> Whats the GPU sink?



Dunno, but ... not big enough ...

Perhaps something like this?


----------



## Vario (Apr 27, 2019)

tigger said:


> Whats the GPU sink?


Arctic Mono Plus with a Yate Loon 140mm D14BH12 fan zip tied on.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 28, 2019)

Vario said:


> Arctic Mono Plus with a Yate Loon 140mm D14BH12 fan zip tied on.




Nice, bet it cools well


----------

